# New Member Intro



## Mello (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi All,

Found you guys after a google search looking into Lever Machines. Im an Aussie currently living in Edinburgh, been a big coffee drinker for many years, mainly use an Aeropress or V60 at home with a Hario Mini.

At the moment i'm in the will I or wont I heavily invest in some new kit phase, back in Aus had a Vibiemme and a Mazzer which sadly had to stay behind, but not gonna lie, im pretty fond of my current coffee kit, there's something oddly rewarding about grinding your coffee by hand.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Mello from Glasgow (not too far, but better coffee!) What lever machine were you considering, I just go a la Pavoni, still trying to master it though. Plenty of info on here.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

depends on your budget, but a La Pavoni is a good place to start. They're smaller than a Gaggia Classic, good looking and produce good coffee. After that if upgradeitis hits, you'll be on your way to a Londinium (if funds/space permit). Then you'll need a better grinder









I'm quite happy with my La Pavoni at the minute


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

Lever users are braver than me! I've heard some horror stories about using them, although I'm not sure how true that is.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DripDrop said:


> Lever users are braver than me! I've heard some horror stories about using them, although I'm not sure how true that is.


Using a sprung lever like a Londinium is actually an Easy thing to do, sure you could hurt yourself if you released the lever too early (before the rest position ) but why would you ? Same motion but less effort than a one armed bandit and with a jackpot payout each and every time .

PS welcome to the forum mello


----------

